# kansas honey producers association meeting



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

anyone going to the Kansas honey producers association fall meeting oct 19th and 20th in lawrence. having some interesting speakers this year including one of the last doctorial students of dr karl von frisch should be a good one


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll be there, as if you didn't know.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

*Wish I could*

I'd planned on it, but we have mandatory meetings on two weekends each year- one in April & the other October. Guess which saturday they chose for this fall session? I'll be in Great Bend for the spring meeting in '08. Was looking forward to meeting some of the Beesource comrades, but now I get to wait 'til spring.


----------

